# DSL1000 vom rosa Riesen



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

in meinem Wohnort (3000-Seelen-Bauerndorf) bietet der rosa Riese max. DSL1000.

Das ist irgendwie zu langsam 


Andere Anbieter sagen mir aber lt. deren Verfügbarkeitstest, daß sie mehr bieten könnten.

Kann das sein?
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, vom max. T-Com-Speed auf einen anderen höheren Speed zu wechseln?


MfG


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2008)

*Versprechen kann jeder ...*

Hallo,



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Anbieter sagen mir aber lt. deren Verfügbarkeitstest, daß sie mehr bieten könnten.



Das kann ich nicht so richtig glauben, die anderen Anbieter benutzen doch überwiegend die Infrastruktur und Netze der Teleplemplem ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

das ist ja gerade DAS, was mich so zweifeln lässt  


Aber ich bin der letzte, der sich nicht eines Besseren belehren lassen will :-D 


MfG


----------



## edi (24 Februar 2008)

> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, vom max. T-Com-Speed auf einen anderen höheren Speed zu wechseln


 
Hallo,

das kann durchaus sein.
Ein Telekom Fuzzy hat das mal so erklärt:

Die Telekom hat bestimmte ( selbsterstellte ) Quallitätsansprüche an ihre Leitung. Das drückt sich wohl im "Dämpfungswert" der Leitung aus.
 Der Standard der Telekom sagt eben das bei einer Dämpfung von 56 bis 51 ( willkürliches Beispiel -muss nicht stimmen ) nur DSL 1000 angeboten wird weil eben der Standard für DSL 2000 bei max 50 für die Dämfung liegt . Soll heissen : Telekom ermittelt Dämpfung 51>50 = DSL 1000.....hart an der Grenze aber eben entsprechend dem Standard.
Anderer Anbieter ermittelt auf gleicher Leitung auch Dämpfung 51 ...aber anderer Standard... = DSL 2000.
Hoffe das ich das korrekt wieder gegeben habe.....


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2008)

*Bauernfängerei*

Hallo,



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja gerade DAS, was mich so zweifeln lässt



Deine Zweifel sind berechtigt und lass Dich nicht von anderen Anbietern täuschen. Der Anbieter xyz benutzt halt die Infrastruktur der Telekom und kann logischerweise nicht schneller sein. Punktum, alles andere ist Augenwischerei. Hauptsache, Du hast den Vertrag mit xyz abgeschlossen. Wenn der hinterher auch nur DSL1000 liefern kann, zuckt der nur mit der Schulter und lacht Dich aus.
Jetzt mache ich Dich mal neidisch : Bei uns werden gerade für die Aufrüstung von DSL 16000 auf DSL 50000 neue Kabel gezogen und Verteilerkästen aufgestellt ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Heul!!!!! :sw14:*

MfG


----------



## tuppes38 (24 Februar 2008)

Wenn ihr einen Tarif beim rosa Riesen euer eigen nennt, wird sich euer Modem mit dem sogenannten 
"fixed rate" Modus synchronisieren, d.h. die Anhand der Kabeldämpfung errechnete Geschwindigkeit 
wird "fest" synchronisiert.
Die Resseller benutzen das "rate adaptive" Verfahren, bei dem die zur Zeit befindlichen Nutzer 
und andere Leistungsbestimmenden Variablen auf der Leitung berücksichtigt werden.
Somit kann es sein das man im günstigsten Fall (wenig Nutzer online et..) mit mehr als 1000kb synchronisiert
wird und somit ab und an in den Genuss eines 2000er Anschluss kommt.
In ZUkunft wird auch der rosa Riese vermehrt auf das "rate adaptive" Verfahren setzen, weil
sich das halt besser verkaufen lässt.
Wenn ihr eine Fritzbox als Modem/Router benutzt könnt ih prima erkennen welches Verfahren euer Provider benutzt.
Gruß


----------



## tuppes38 (24 Februar 2008)

Zitat:
in meinem Wohnort (3000-Seelen-Bauerndorf) bietet der rosa Riese max. DSL1000.
Das ist irgendwie zu langsam

_______________________________________________
Ich vergaß,

wohne in einem 218 Seelen Dorf und habe dank Unterschriftensammlung jetzt DSL16000   :twisted: 


Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2008)

tuppes38 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> in meinem Wohnort (3000-Seelen-Bauerndorf) bietet der rosa Riese max. DSL1000.
> Das ist irgendwie zu langsam
> 
> ...


 

AAARGHHHHHH
:sw21: 

Macht euch nur alle über mich lustig :twisted: 



MfG


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> AAARGHHHHHH
> :sw21:
> 
> Macht euch nur alle über mich lustig :twisted:
> ...



Nein, das macht doch keiner, ich bekomm auch nur 6000 :sm23:  !
Aber ansonsten würde ich nicht wechseln, schon gar nicht weil jemand etwas verspricht, was er dann evtl. nicht halten kann. Die Telekom ist etwas konservativ, damit spart man sich jede Menge Ärger, weil Leute sich beschweren, daß sie für etwas bezahlen, das sie dann nicht bekommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das kann ich nicht so richtig glauben, die anderen Anbieter benutzen doch überwiegend die Infrastruktur und Netze der Teleplemplem ...
> 
> ...



Genau ... *überwiegend*.

Es gibt aber auch Anbieter, die in den Ortsvermittlungen eigene
Hardware haben.

Ich kenne z. B. einen Fall, da bietet ein regionaler Anbieter 
für einen entfernten Teilort DSL-Anschlüsse erfolgreich an, 
während die Telekom abwinkt. Es ist zwar nur DSL 500 oder 
1000, aber immerhin. Der Anbieter ist http://www.sdt.net.

Wenn also ein Anbieter mehr verspricht, als die Telekom,
dann würde ich das mal genauer hinterfragen. Ganz unrealistisch
ist das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Plan "A" wäre gewesen, zu einem anderen Anbieter zu wechseln.

Nun muß Plan "B" herhalten:
Gibt es eine technische (und bezahlbare) Lösung für mein Problem?
Wie krieg ich den rosa Elefanten dazu, sich zu bewegen und die Leitungen zu verbessern?



MfG


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2008)

*Das schwulrosa Mützcehn*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom ist etwas konservativ,



Die Teleplemplem ist noch mehr als konservativ. Die lebt noch in den siebziger Jahren. Mich hat nur die garantierte Geschwindigkeit und die hohe Verfügbarkeit überzeugt. Ich benutze die Telekom halt nur als Provider für Telefon und Internetzugang, und das funktioniert in Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit und Verfügbarkeit ganz gut. Und nachdem ich im Laufe der Zeit alles an Hard - und Software (Telefonanlage, Router, Modem, Splitter, Telefone etc.) mit der Aufschrift 'Telekom' in die Mülltonne gehauen habe und durch andere Fabrikate ersetzt habe, läuft es richtig rund mit der Kommunikation.  

Software der Telekom funktioniert grundsätzlich nicht. Um die Telekom-Software für die Programmierung meiner ISDN-Telefonanlage zu betreiben hätte ich alle Virenscanner und die Firewall auf meinem PC nicht nur deaktivieren, sondern sogar deinstallieren müssen. Mann, was haben die wohl einen an der Klatsche *ROFL* 
Also Telefonanlage ab in die Mülltonne ...
Hardware der Telekomiker ist ein anderes Thema : Schickt man ein Telefonendgerät mit einem Fehler zum Austausch an die Telekom, bekommst Du glatt ein Telefon mit drei Fehlern als Austauschgerät zurück *ROFL* 

Wer jedoch alle Hard- und Software der Telekom direkt in die Tonne haut und die Leute mit den schwulrosa Mützchen nur als Provider für die Leitung sieht, kommt damit dann gut zurecht.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2008)

*3000 Seelen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> die in den Ortsvermittlungen eigene Hardware haben.



Das mag z.B. bei Arcor in einigen Großstädten zutreffen. Rechnet sich aber für den Anbieter in den hier erwähnten 3000- damned souls Gemeinden nicht wirklich ...
Und fällt somit m.E. hier aus der Betrachtung.



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne z. B. einen Fall, da bietet ein regionaler Anbieter für einen entfernten Teilort DSL-Anschlüsse erfolgreich an,
> während die Telekom abwinkt.



Auch hier stellt sich die Frage, ob das ein eigenes Netz des regionalen Anbieters ist oder doch nur Telekom-Infrastruktur benutzt wird.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das mag z.B. bei Arcor in einigen Großstädten zutreffen. Rechnet sich aber für den Anbieter in den hier erwähnten 3000- damned souls Gemeinden nicht wirklich ...
> Und fällt somit m.E. hier aus der Betrachtung.



Arcor hat teilweise ein eigenes Netz zwischen den Vermittlungen. 
Mit eigener Hardware meinte ich jedoch die DSL Access Multiplexer 
in der Ortsvermittlung.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Auch hier stellt sich die Frage, ob das ein eigenes Netz des regionalen Anbieters ist oder doch nur Telekom-Infrastruktur benutzt wird.



Ich denke ein regionaler Anbieter, der die genauen Gegebenheiten 
kennt, kann mit optimierter Hardware durchaus mehr Übertragungs-
leistung bieten als Standard-Teuerkom. Eigene Leitungen benötigt
er dazu nicht.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bekommen die Kunden dort auch
spezielle DSL-Modems, die an die eigene DSL-AM angepasst sind.


----------



## Question_mark (25 Februar 2008)

*Isch hann de Driss russgeworfe ...*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> bekommen die Kunden dort auch
> spezielle DSL-Modems, die an die eigene DSL-AM angepasst sind.



Und damit bin ich an den Anbieter dieser speziellen DSL-Modems gebunden !!!
Ich habe einfach die Sch...ss Teleplemplem Hardware und Software rausgeschmissen und durch andere, gängige Fabrikate ersetzt. Und gut wars ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (25 Februar 2008)

Trotz Adaptive Rate muß man aber aufpassen. Wenn man sich die Leistungsbeschreibung der DSL-Anschlüsse durchliest, findet man irgendwo meißt einen Passus in dem steht, daß die angegebene Übertragungsrate nicht das Minimum, sondern das Maximum ist. Ein Minimum ist oft garnicht angegeben. Ich würde trotzdem Adaptive Rate bzw. ADSL2+ bevorzugen - das holt mehr aus der Leitung raus als Fixed Rate und ADSL.

Und zum Thema T-Com Hardware: Mein Schnurlostelefon von denen tut noch immer problemlos (dürfte jetzt ca. 7 Jahre alt sein). Würde es wieder kaufen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2008)

Jo, meine Uralt ISDN-Anlahe von 1996 läuft auch klaglos, allerdings ist da auch nur ein serieller Anschluß zum Administrieren da. Ansonsten hab ich nen WLAN-Router WL701V und der macht, was er soll. Software von der Telekom hab ich tatsächlich auch noch nie benutzt, weiß gar nicht wozu die gut sein soll ! Mein Schnurlos-Analogtelefon hat nach 8 Jahren leider aber aufgegeben, na ja, kann schon passieren.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Februar 2008)

hallo,
wenn du kabelanschluss hast könntest du zu den kabelfritzen wechseln, die sind günstiger und schneller, mein nachbar hat das und ist zufrieden.
das 16.000 ist schon nicht schlecht zum saugen 100mb in weniger als einer minute. 
so nun zu meinen erfahrungen mit der hardware von der teleschrott, bei 2 stationen der mobiltelefone t-sinus 45k, sind die displays defekt nach 6 jahren, mein router der w700v ist der letzte müll, manchmal hängt er sich auf, wenn einer ftp passiv drauf zugreift stürtzt er ab, von den 4 rj45 buchsen kann man nur 3 nutzen, weil der 4. stecker nicht mehr reinpasst und und..... müll


----------



## gravieren (25 Februar 2008)

Hi

Verbünde dich mit 5 deiner Nachbarn.

Jeder bestellt einen 1000er.

Über WLAN vervielfacht sodann die Bandbreite.

So wie es mit dem Mehrprozessoren funktioniert.

Somit haben alle einen 6000er Anschluss.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Februar 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Verbünde dich mit 5 deiner Nachbarn.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

ich bin eher dafür, daß jeder der 5 Nachbarn 1x pro Woche den rosa Elefanten aus seiner Ruhe bringt und nachfragt, wann denn endlich mit DSL16000 bei uns gerechnet werden kann.


Irgendwann wird´s denen schon zu blöd werden :twisted: 



MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Februar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn du kabelanschluss hast könntest du zu den kabelfritzen wechseln, die sind günstiger und schneller, mein nachbar hat das und ist zufrieden.
> das 16.000 ist schon nicht schlecht zum saugen 100mb in weniger als einer minute.
> so nun zu meinen erfahrungen mit der hardware von der teleschrott, bei 2 stationen der mobiltelefone t-sinus 45k, sind die displays defekt nach 6 jahren, mein router der w700v ist der letzte müll, manchmal hängt er sich auf, wenn einer ftp passiv drauf zugreift stürtzt er ab, von den 4 rj45 buchsen kann man nur 3 nutzen, weil der 4. stecker nicht mehr reinpasst und und..... müll


 

Hallo,

bei uns in der Straße hat man das leider vor Jahren "versandelt".
Die Straßen ringsrum haben alle Kabel, nur unser "Feldweg" (5 Anwohner in einer verkehrsberuhigten Zone") konntenwählen zw. terr. Antenne oder Schüssel  


MfG


----------



## edi (25 Februar 2008)

> Irgendwann wird´s denen schon zu blöd werden


 
Vergiß es , die sind hart im Nehmen...  
Kaum hast du aufgelegt , haben die dein Anliegen vergessen...


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube langsam, du hast recht. Aufgrund deiner vernichtenden Telekom-Geräte-Kritik versuche ich gerade ein paar Ports auf meiner Speedport W701V freizugeben und per NA weiterzuleiten. Eintragen kann ich das, nur funktionieren tuts anscheinend nicht :twisted:! In einem Forum hab ich herausgefunden, das man die Speedports "Fritzisieren" kann, da das im Kern AVM-Geräte sind. Das ganze muß über Linux erfolgen. Da hab ich aber dann doch Manschetten, wenn ich mir den Speedport zuparke, komm ich nicht mal mehr in Internet. Werd noch etwas testen, wenns nicht klappt, deinen Rat befolgen, Fritzbox kaufen, Speedport in die Tonne (bzw. als Reservegerät). Vielleicht hilft ja ein FW-Update für den Speedport.


----------



## Ralle (29 Februar 2008)

Ich muß nochmal Zwischenbericht abgeben. Hab es inzwischen geschafft per SSH und VNC von Windows aus auf meinen Mac zu Hause zuzugreifen. Dem W701V hab ich noch einmal alle Portweiterleitungen rausgeschmissen und jetzt nur noch eine Einzige drin, für Port 22 (SSH). Nun kann ich mit Putty und dem richtigen Schlüssel ROFLMAO: ) in mein Heimnetz. Das im Mac eingebaute VNC erwies sich allerdings als extrem langsam (da nur volle Farbtiefe). Mit einem anderen VNC-Server läßt sich das erheblich verbessern  !


----------



## MW (1 März 2008)

ICH WILL AUCH DSL !!!

Langsam hab ich aber die Schn.... voll, warum hat hier eigentlich jeder DSL nur ich nich :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

2 Wohnsitze:
1. Kupferkabel, aber zu weit von Vermittlung weg, wüürrrggg
2. nahe an Vermittlung, aber Glasfaser, würrrrgggg


----------



## nade (1 März 2008)

Haaahhhh ein Tehma für mich über die Hitlerkomm... genannt wegen den uralten Leitungen.
Kenne Orte die bekommen garnix, weil angeblich LWL bis zum Hauptverteiler liegend... Also Verteiler fürn Ort.
Andere Orte wie meiner sind in der "alten "1000er DSL Reichweite, aber bekommen nur das dreckige Lite. Hier wird dann auch mal ein Anschluss mitten in DSL Verfügbarkeit als geht nicht bezeichnet.
Aber nur 500m, wenn überhaupt hatte Arcor versucht einem Bekannten DSL6000 anzudrehen, weil er wußte das nicht mehr als Lite geht hat er gepockert und gsagt ok, wenn ihrs hinbekommt wechsle ich andernfalls stelle ich Schadensersatzansprüche. Auf einmal gings doch nichtmher und ihm wurde eine Unterschriftenaktion empfohlen.
Aber zu den Hitlerkomgeschichten... Baggerfahrer einweisen wo das Kabel liegt, "es liegt unter dem Bürgersteig"... nur er erwischt es 5m innerhalb des Bauplatzes, eine Hauptleitung für 2..3 Orte. Sein Glück er hatte es nicht zerisssen, sindern nur aufm Löffel hängen.
Selbe Baustelle... Alte Leitung Papier Stoffummantelte "Scheiße"  Im Haus alles verkabelt.. ein rosa T-Echniker setzt den Übergabepunkt umgekehrt shcief zum Erdkabel aus der wand kommend.... Dann der Anschluss soll geschaltet werden ein 4DA für die weiteren Anschlüsse im Haus liegt mit Zettel welche Paarung welcher Anschluss am Punkt wo die Telefonanlage hin soll... erster veruch schietert die Hausinstallation wird auseinandergerissen, unds geht immernoch nicht.... 2. Versuch 2 Vermittlungen hin und her schalten ganze 4* auf einmal gehts.... Andere Baustelle Blitzschaden DSL Modem getauscht... geht nicht.... Techniker hin wieder Modem getauscht geht immer noch nicht..... Neue Leitung solle her durch Flur mit Edelputz. Isolationsmessung auf der Leitung ergab "sauber" .. aus einer *2*2*0,6 nur noch 2* "1,2" gemacht (Adern verdrillt) gings.
Und bei der "letzten" Version derer Unfähigkeit hab ich leider kein Fotohandy bis dato gehabt, so ein Chaos kriegt nur der Sauhaufen hin...
Gas, Wasser, Strom sich den Durchgan einigermaßen geordnet geteilt. und die Hitlerkomm geht mal mit 3 aufgeklebten Druckschellen Queer rüber um dann den Übergabepinkt schief mit einer Schraube auf die Wand zu setzen.....


----------



## MW (2 März 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Aber zu den Hitlerkomgeschichten... Baggerfahrer einweisen wo das Kabel liegt, "es liegt unter dem Bürgersteig"... nur er erwischt es 5m innerhalb des Bauplatzes, eine Hauptleitung für 2..3 Orte. Sein Glück er hatte es nicht zerisssen, sindern nur aufm Löffel hängen.
> Selbe Baustelle... Alte Leitung Papier Stoffummantelte "Scheiße" Im Haus alles verkabelt.. ein rosa T-Echniker setzt den Übergabepunkt umgekehrt shcief zum Erdkabel aus der wand kommend.... Dann der Anschluss soll geschaltet werden ein 4DA für die weiteren Anschlüsse im Haus liegt mit Zettel welche Paarung welcher Anschluss am Punkt wo die Telefonanlage hin soll... erster veruch schietert die Hausinstallation wird auseinandergerissen, unds geht immernoch nicht.... 2. Versuch 2 Vermittlungen hin und her schalten ganze 4* auf einmal gehts.... Andere Baustelle Blitzschaden DSL Modem getauscht... geht nicht.... Techniker hin wieder Modem getauscht geht immer noch nicht..... Neue Leitung solle her durch Flur mit Edelputz. Isolationsmessung auf der Leitung ergab "sauber" .. aus einer *2*2*0,6 nur noch 2* "1,2" gemacht (Adern verdrillt) gings.
> Und bei der "letzten" Version derer Unfähigkeit hab ich leider kein Fotohandy bis dato gehabt, so ein Chaos kriegt nur der Sauhaufen hin...
> Gas, Wasser, Strom sich den Durchgan einigermaßen geordnet geteilt. und die Hitlerkomm geht mal mit 3 aufgeklebten Druckschellen Queer rüber um dann den Übergabepinkt schief mit einer Schraube auf die Wand zu setzen.....


 
  Nicht Schlecht

Aber geh mal in einen T-Punkt und frag mal nach EDGE, ich habs geschafft zwei T-Punkt Mausis ne Stunde damit zu beschäftigen, damit sie herausfinden wie die Sache mit EDGE funktioniert (ich wusste es schon:-D).
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wie teuer die Sache wird. Aber die beiden kammen irgendwie mit der Beschreibung der Tarife nicht klar.


----------



## thomass5 (2 März 2008)

Hallo,
hab auch lange versucht DSL zu bekommen.Bis endlich im Januar die Alice zu besuch kam. Die Verbindung liegt so zwichen 5000 und 6000. Vorher wimmelte mich jeder mit "techn. nicht verfügbar" ab. Obwohl ie Nachbarn mit 800-2000 und diversen Anbietern angeschlossen sind.Die junge Dame muß eigene Technik im Verteilerkasten haben, da es nur mit ihrer Hadware funzt. mit Splitter ist da nichts zu machen. Das "Gute" ist, 1 Monat Kündigung.Ist vielleicht ein versuch wert(soll keine Werbung sein), ob sie schneller kann als rosa.Im Nachhinein stellte sich heraus, die techn. Verfügbarkeitsprüfung beruht auf der ich glaube "techn.Standortadresse", welche von der postalischen abweichen kann, wenn die Straße umnummeriert wurde, und die Tipse vergaß dies zu ändern(war bei einem Nachbarn so:twisted
Th.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (2 März 2008)

MW schrieb:


> ICH WILL AUCH DSL !!!
> 
> Langsam hab ich aber die Schn.... voll, warum hat hier eigentlich jeder DSL nur ich nich :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 März 2008)

hallo,
dabbes der mw wird das gleiche problem haben wie sockenralf, kein kabel*ROFL*


----------



## MW (2 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> dabbes der mw wird das gleiche problem haben wie sockenralf, kein kabel*ROFL*


 

Kabel schon, nur blödes Glasfaser.:twisted: :twisted: 

Als das Telekoma das Glasfaser verlegt hat, galt Glasfaser ja noch als die Zukunft (kurz nach der Wende). Jetzt sind wir in der zukunft und was macht das Telekoma ? Die Bauen jetzt von Zukunft wieder auf Mittelalter um 
Mal schauen wann die mir wieder Kupfer herzotteln, vermutlich in weiter Zukunft:twisted:


----------

